# Overclocked my X2 7750BE and here are Everest results at three speeds



## desiibond (May 28, 2009)

Memory Read

2700 MHz**6097 MB/s
3000 MHz**6502 MB/s
3200 MHz**6863 MB/s
% increase: 12.6%

Memory Write

2700 MHz**4493 MB/s
3000 MHz**4638 MB/s
3200 MHz**4910 MB/s
% increase: 9%

Memory Copy

2700 MHz**7518 MB/s
3000 MHz**7846 MB/s
3200 MHz**8362 MB/s
% increase: 11.2%

Memory Latency

2700 MHz**68.9 ns
3000 MHz**65.5 ns
3200 MHz**62.0 ns
% increase: 10%

CPU Queen

2700 MHz**9963
3000 MHz**11035
3200 MHz**11769
% increase: 18.2%

CPU Photoworxx

2700 MHz**10160
3000 MHz**11272
3200 MHz**12004
% increase: 18.2%

CPU Zlib

2700 MHz**35932 KB/s
3000 MHz**39670 KB/s
3200 MHz**42289 KB/s
% increase: 17.7%

CPU AES

2700 MHz**9030
3000 MHz**9988
3200 MHz**10655
% increase: 18%

FPU Julia

2700 MHz**3295
3000 MHz**3648
3200 MHz**3887
% increase: 18%

FPU Mandel

2700 MHz**2362
3000 MHz**2603
3200 MHz**2778
% increase: 17.6%

FPU SinJulia

2700 MHz**1178
3000 MHz**1304
3200 MHz**1390
% increase: 18%


AMD ovedrive snapshot:

*img132.imageshack.us/img132/476/odafteroc.th.jpg

Am trying to push that to 3.3GHz. 

If anyone pushed this processor beyond 3.3GHz on air cooling, please let me know the values that you set for processor and Northbridge.


----------



## desiibond (May 28, 2009)

Temperature on running Everest stress test for CPU: max of 51 degree (for 30 minutes)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2009)

Nice results, although nowhere close even to results of Intel E5200 OC.

So which cooling did you use ? (state name, type and price).

What was the measured TDP after OCing ?

Were you able to unlock the remaining cores ?


----------



## desiibond (May 28, 2009)

^^True. Nowhere close to E5200.

Haven't used any aftermarket cooler yet. 

I don't know how to measure TDP. Let me know if there is any s/w that shows TDP 

Also, haven't tried to unlock the remaining cores. I think it works only with 790Chipset based motherboards from biostar and asrock.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^True. Nowhere close to E5200.
> 
> Haven't used any aftermarket cooler yet.
> 
> ...


Wow, then the values are nice for stock cooling. 3.3GHz isn't good but it isn't bad either. (for an AMD K10 CPU)

How stable is it ? Are you able to game ?

For measuring the power dfference I guess you need to use a multimeter while running stress test on stock and after OC. I'm sure you can find a neighbour happy enough to lend you one.


----------



## desiibond (May 28, 2009)

yep. Am able to play Crysis at that speed. Thinking of getting an aftermarket cooler soon and before that I have to ad few more fans to cool down HDD's. They are sometimes going to 48-49degrees.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2009)

desiibond said:


> yep. Am able to play Crysis at that speed. Thinking of getting an aftermarket cooler soon and before that I have to ad few more fans to cool down HDD's. They are sometimes going to 48-49degrees.


HDDs shouldn't go that high. Are you sure you are keeping your HDDs far away from your motherboard ?

And don't try getting an aftermarket cooler. The 7750BE hits a wall at around 3.5Ghz to 3.9GHz even on air cooling.

Thats too little an increase to spend money on cooling.


----------



## desiibond (May 28, 2009)

yes. that is what worries me. Actually, forget about 3.9GHz, it's very difficult to take it beyond 3.5GHz with aftermarket cooler.

Those HDD's are not near my mobo. When I put a fan near them, temp goes down to 41-42. Looks like they are pulling the heat from HD4770. Thinking of stacking them on top of DVD burner.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2009)

desiibond said:


> yes. that is what worries me. Actually, forget about 3.9GHz, it's very difficult to take it beyond 3.5GHz with aftermarket cooler.


Then consider the case closed. You are lucky you even crossed 3GHz. Many people are stuck at that on stock. 3.3GHz means you are one among a hundred.

The funny part is that however the stock OC is, the upper limit remains firm.

Look at this and gasp.

*www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/451371-amd-athlon-x2-7750-oc-club.html



> Those HDD's are not near my mobo. When I put a fan near them, temp goes down to 41-42. Looks like they are pulling the heat from HD4770. Thinking of stacking them on top of DVD burner.


You Sir, need an Interior Decorator's help 

I suggest putting them on the opposite side of the DVD drive. But don't let your DVD drive feel the heat. That brings about its own issues.

A pic of your cabinet's inside will be helpful BTW.


----------



## desiibond (May 28, 2009)

Oh wow. Thanks for the link. posted my score in the forum. I think mine will be in top 20 

yes sir. I am really bad in cable management 

Will post the picture today evening.


----------



## desiibond (May 28, 2009)

found a quick solution. Removed the side panel and attached an 80mm HSF like this: 

*img19.imageshack.us/img19/6683/picture005veo.th.jpg



temp went down to 39.


----------



## popularbhaskar (May 31, 2009)

*Overclock issue with a 570 chipset - AMD 7750 BE*

I ended up buying my 7750 Black Edition 

 My current mother board is *Gigabyte M57SLI-S4 *which has a Nvidia 570 chipset.

      I have installed the same in my mobo and have 2 issues which i am not sure how to proceed further. 

*Only Stock Speed: *

1. I am unable to overclock a bit also. (ie) even if i change the multiplier to 13/12 or even 11 or 7 also it does not pass the post screen. It goes blank at the part when its supposed to display the OS choice. (ie it goes on a hung mode after the post screen and have to do a hard shutdown as a reset would also show up nothing on screen) If i modify Vcore voltage / bus speed the same happens. 

*Unganged (good/bad?)*

2. Memory is showing up as Unganged and it used to be 128 bit with my old proc (AMD 4400+) and it changed to 64 bit which i was able to replicate in my old processor by running the same on 1 stick. So is this normal?

I have 2*1 GB transcend value ram. Is this the bad boy causing the pain?


*A virtual Motor? (did i get a evil stock cooler?)*
3. The noise of the fan is very loud compared to my AMD 4400+ which was loud. Is this normal? 

Also:
1. Should i try to reinstall the OS after i overclock ? I will try this anyways.
2. Does overclocking work on my motherboard or should i learn to live with stock speed.

Kindly help.. I am kind of stuck. 

-popularbhaskar


----------



## desiibond (May 31, 2009)

try to increase the processor speed and at the same time down clock your memory frequency so that it stays below 800MHz.


----------



## popularbhaskar (May 31, 2009)

any idea how to achieve this desibond...


----------



## popularbhaskar (May 31, 2009)

I have also posted the same in a new thread to work seperately on this.


----------



## desiibond (May 31, 2009)

go to MB Intelligent Tweaker

and try these settings:

1) HT Frequency: 190MHz
2) CPU Multiplier: 17 and if it fails, set it to 16.5 and if needed, set it to 16. 

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## popularbhaskar (Jun 1, 2009)

hi desibond,
  I only have option to choose CPU frequency.. but i dont have any value less than 200 there. I have Auto,200,205,210 etc...
   Only option i have related to HT is HT voltage.
 The CPU multiplier irrespective of whatever i set ends up in no loading my OS and not even listing my OS boot options/and it does not even the boot from DVD. On selecting 17 as CPU multiplier i had no POST situation. I had to do clear the CMOS to be able to have display up.
Thanks for all your help btw... Sad that i am stuck at stock speed. 

-popularbhaskar


----------



## desiibond (Jun 1, 2009)

while in BIOS main screen, press Ctrl+F1 and then check if any more options have come up.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 1, 2009)

desiibond said:


> found a quick solution. Removed the side panel and attached an 80mm HSF like this:
> 
> *img19.imageshack.us/img19/6683/picture005veo.th.jpg
> 
> ...


Smart move. 

Now how will you prevent dust and insects from entering your case ? 

I suggest getting a hacksaw blade and cutting out an opening for the fan.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 1, 2009)

it's just temporary setup. There is room to put a 220mm fan on the side panel. Will be getting one this weekend


----------



## popularbhaskar (Jun 2, 2009)

Desibond,
   surprisingly a new tab came in with the name: Advanced Chipset features.
It had options related to setup SLI and there was one option to select DRAM configuration.
it has the memory timings and stuff.. It also had option to select the ram fsb ie 4/5.33 which in turn on right side it was showing up as 667/800/1066. if i select 667 it does post but it does not with 1066 option obviously.. If i select 667 option and select cpu bus frequency as 230 and multipier as 16 still same issue... no option at os boot.

I am not sure if i am stuck here.

-popularbhaskar


----------



## desiibond (Jun 2, 2009)

You need to reduce the frequency. Make it 210 and make the multiplier as 15 or 15.5

230*16 = 3680MHz. Not even AMD will be able to keep 7750 stable at that speed 

Keep the speed on or below 3.2GHz. Not more than that.


----------



## popularbhaskar (Jun 3, 2009)

I changed the same.(ie) changed the ram to 667 mhz.
  I then changed the timing to 210*15 and it dint work sadly.
I then tried as simple as 210*15 - This did not work as well.
I tried 205*10 and that did not work as well. 
finally 205*5 also did not work. All takes to a blank screen after the Post screen.

When i set it all to auto it boots just fine. I am beginning to get worried that i cant overclock my processor. 
Is there some jumper settings that needs to be done... Any other option can you think of.?

-popularbhaskar


----------



## desiibond (Jun 3, 2009)

@bhaskar. hmm this is strange. how about doing a BIOS update and trying?


----------



## popularbhaskar (Jun 3, 2009)

The bios update is the latest version. so well... should i wait for a bios upgrade?
shall i try a downgrade to a lower version and check the same.(i may be wrong)

-popularbhaskar


----------



## desiibond (Jun 3, 2009)

hmm. Download AMD's OverDrive tool and try overclocking from that tool and see if it stays stable.


----------



## popularbhaskar (Jun 4, 2009)

I did that already.. It said that AMD overdrive cannot find a 700 chipset and it aborted.
Btw...
   Did you see my pm for my config. else its there in my signature now.


----------

